# can rats eat bamboo leaf without getting sick?



## bluesred (Feb 14, 2014)

we have 4 kinds of bamboo here. 2 of em are clumping. can they eat the bamboo leaf?


----------



## bluesred (Feb 14, 2014)

sorry but the goats seem to love it.. winter.. rabbits can eat it.. so just wondering... kinda look at them in the winter and they still have leaves


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It wont hurt them but because its grass family they wont really get anything from it, much like they can eat grass and hay but its not nutritious to them. They need a special kind of digestive system to get the most out of grasses. What would be nice is to remove a few leaves and scatter them over the floor for them to dig in, or put in whole leafy stalks as a climbing or balancing area.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey!! I'm sure you're knowledgable about bamboo, but be careful that they are actually bamboo . Some "lucky bamboo" is not the same species at all, and so may have different effects ...

GL  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

